# Any pics of your falls, trips or spills ??



## sandpiper1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I was trying a little 12.2 for my youger sister the other day when we reached the jump.. unknown to me he decided that it would be funny to stop dead and put his nose down to sniff the pole, there was no neck for me to push myself back on to get myself back into the saddle to I went over the top. very embaressing :/ however everyone else found it hilarious 

i took my 14.1 arab X to the XC we were travelling nisely upto the corner jump and she stopped dead aswell and i kept going and landed on the jump :/ the worst thing was the photographer didnt snap a pic ..

four falls in 5 days, how embarressing

Got any pics or stories you want to share??​


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh wow that must of hurt. the most ive fallen off is 3 or 4 times in one week however my sister fell off 3 times in one day ....... ive got a video of me falling off but no pics  might have to go and ride with a camera. Who knows what might happen


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't have the actual fall, but I have the aftermath. It was our first warm day back outside and he just couldn't control his little self and bucked me off good.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ looks like someone in the background of your first pic is having a nice buck as well?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

They were all a little high that day. We got like 3ft of snow so they hadnt been out in weeks, and first ride outside and first day of warm. I wasnt the only one to fall off that week lol


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Mommie! Lets go!*

This isnt me...but it did end in a fall...lol the horse wanted to go a little Too Fast.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my normally well behaved boy gone bad haha. I actually popped a rib out from this... didn't feel it until a couple days later though and the doctors were like "Uhh have you ever fallen off your horse?" I was like, hmmm yeah, yeah I guess I have lol"


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I am so glad there is no photo evidence of my fallings and buckings... At one point they put a set of blinking ears on my hat so that when the horse came back with out me they could find me.... Needless to say I have fallen off so many times its not funny.... BUT I do choose to ride bareback when it is often not appropriate...


----------



## BraveBarrelRacer (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a picture of my friend falling off of her horse. :/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah, yes. This pony likes to try his fair share of tricks.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OUch CHINGA!!!!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

wow Chingazmyboy.... That second picture is simply athletic! O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I WISH someone would have been there to take a pic of the last fall I had... I was at an canter and my horse started doing his awkward trot stop go canter thing... lol, he cought me off gaurd and down I went... It would have been AMAZING on camera. lol, I did crack my rib, pull my shoulder out of place and sprain my ankle... but no biggy.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have nothing good with pictures Dx

But when they changed the footing in our rodeo grounds Jake was having a hard time turning and kept tripping pretty good. I was having a slow run day (no galloping) anyways, but still.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wish I had some of my falls!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

If only I had pictures of some of my falls, like when my old girl had fallen on me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mmmmm... I had seriously gone through that course TWICE with that horse and my instructor sent me for a third round. He was headed towards the jump as he had the past few times, steady and forward then BLAM. It happend so fast that my mom accidentally got a picture.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Clair said:


> wow Chingazmyboy.... That second picture is simply athletic! O.O
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sat it too. Btw, this is not a regular issue we have.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Dang Mickey, looks like you really tried to stay on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

